# Poison Ivy



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2011)

In the past when I get it it usually runs it course in a few days and it's gone without doing anything. Had it now for about a week and hasn't gone away or spread from my feet.

What do you guys usually do to get rid of it?


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 25, 2011)

Amputation.

Only ever got it once, small case, went away in a couple days, so, other than glib rematks, I got nuthin'.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw on TV that you need to pee on it.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 25, 2011)

for home remedies i've found bleach (chlorine) to work pretty well for drying up the rash.  if you can't find a pool to go swimming in try splashing a little bit of bleach on a wet paper towel and dabbing the rash. (little bleach / very wet towel, you don't need bleach burn on top of the poison ivy)

if it really drives you crazy go see your doc, tell them it is interfering with work or something like that and they will give you a shot of prednisone which usually clears it up quick.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I saw on TV that you need to pee on it.



I even tried rubbing an old bike tire that I gave away yesterday on it and that did nothing.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> for home remedies i've found bleach (chlorine) to work pretty well for drying up the rash.  if you can't find a pool to go swimming in try splashing a little bit of bleach on a wet paper towel and dabbing the rash. (little bleach / very wet towel, you don't need bleach burn on top of the poison ivy)
> 
> if it really drives you crazy go see your doc, tell them it is interfering with work or something like that and they will give you a shot of prednisone which usually clears it up quick.



Was just at the doctors last week and it seemed to have been going away so I decided against getting the shot.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Was just at the doctors last week and it seemed to have been going away so I decided against getting the shot.



you chose poorly


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Was just at the doctors last week and it seemed to have been going away so I decided against getting the shot.



Get the shot!  Or you can get the prednizone I believe it is in pill form too that tapers the dose.

I look at the stuff and get it.  And by get it I mean ouzing open sores that seem to just get bigger and bigger.  So I don't mess around anymore (had it bad 2 or 3 times) and wait for it to work itself out.  Straight to the doctor for the pills and that clears it up in a few days.  I've tried all the home remedies and none of them really work on a medium/bad case of it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I even tried rubbing an old bike tire that I gave away yesterday on it and that did nothing.



Good to know! :smash:


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I even tried rubbing an old bike tire that I gave away yesterday on it and that did nothing.



did you ride through poison ivy on that tire?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> did you ride through poison ivy on that tire?



No, it was just an old tire I gave to Bvibert yesterday!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> for home remedies i've found bleach (chlorine) to work pretty well for drying up the rash.  if you can't find a pool to go swimming in try splashing a little bit of bleach on a wet paper towel and dabbing the rash. (little bleach / very wet towel, you don't need bleach burn on top of the poison ivy)
> 
> if it really drives you crazy go see your doc, tell them it is interfering with work or something like that and they will give you a shot of prednisone which usually clears it up quick.



When I get it bad I do a variation of this.  

I use a stiff bristled brush, and bleach.  Dip the brush in the bleach and scrub away.  It HURTS like crazy for a few minutes, but is gone for good.
I have never been able to do it to myself though, always need someone to help me.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

That's gotta be a joke. 

I'm very lucky in that I don't think I'm allergic to poison ivy. I've never gotten it. I've even tried rolling in it before (I was like 13 at the time) to see if I would get it, and nothing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> In the past when I get it it usually runs it course in a few days and it's gone without doing anything. Had it now for about a week and hasn't gone away or spread from my feet.
> 
> What do you guys usually do to get rid of it?



Poison Ivy is one of those things that get worse every time you get it.


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's a good article. It says you should eat the poison ivy for immunity :lol: 

http://www.backpacker.com/community/ask_buck/96



> Q.} I have a friend who is a city arborist. He knows a bit about plants as well as trees. He told me that it was possible to build up a relative immunity to poison ivy by ingesting the leaves of the plant in small doses over time. Is this true?
> Submitted by: Josh, Knoxville, TN
> A.} Back in April 1987 a study on ingesting poison ivy to develop immunity was reported in the Archives of Dermatology. The report said it didn't work. But cases of severe reactions in the mouth of people who have tried a nibble of poison ivy are well documented. The future may bring a pill that decreases sensitivity to poison ivy, oak, and sumac, and the pill may be derived from the plants, but no doctor I have ever talked to recommends eating poison ivy, no matter how small the bite.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> That's gotta be a joke.
> 
> I'm very lucky in that I don't think I'm allergic to poison ivy. I've never gotten it. I've even tried rolling in it before (I was like 13 at the time) to see if I would get it, and nothing.



Ill assume you were posting in response to me.  I was not joking.  Bleach dries it up very good, but you got to get the bleach in to the stuff..


----------



## Edd (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had it twice.  The first time was in California at age 28.  I thought I was immune up until that point.  It was on the back of my legs for nearly two weeks REALLY bad.  I was in the military and the baffled Navy docs finally tried Silvadene cream ( I think it's for burn victims) and it cleared up in a couple of days.

2 years ago I broke down on the side of the Mass Pike coming back from Moe.down.  I took a leak and somehow caught it....in the worst possible place.  That was also a 2 week cycle.

Both times it was f****in horrible.  Good luck, seriously.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 25, 2011)

Edd said:


> I've had it twice.  The first time was in California at age 28.  I thought I was immune up until that point.  It was on the back of my legs for nearly two weeks REALLY bad.  I was in the military and the baffled Navy docs finally tried Silvadene cream ( I think it's for burn victims) and it cleared up in a couple of days.
> 
> 2 years ago I broke down on the side of the Mass Pike coming back from Moe.down.  I took a leak and somehow caught it....in the worst possible place.  That was also a 2 week cycle.
> 
> Both times it was f****in horrible.  Good luck, seriously.



That second time....wow! That will put on the bench for a while!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jul 26, 2011)

I've had outbreaks on my legs from hiking since May, couldn't get rid of it. 
...Finally, when looking for a non-greasy anti-itch whatever, came across Walgreens (generic brand $10 less than the name brand), "Dual Action Formula POISON IVY WASH". 
Lather it up clean infected area and rinse, couldn't be easier. It's expensive, 1oz for $31 which they estimate is good for 15 uses but the stuff worked for me.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm allergic to that crap. I can get it from running the string trimmer when doing the lawn. If a little bit of leaf hits my skin, I'll get it. I used to get it a lot when I was younger from playing the woods. I've been on steriods more time than I can count. I used to get it on my face and the doctor always worried it would get into my eyes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2011)

Edd said:


> I've had it twice.  The first time was in California at age 28.  I thought I was immune up until that point.  It was on the back of my legs for nearly two weeks REALLY bad.  I was in the military and the baffled Navy docs finally tried Silvadene cream ( I think it's for burn victims) and it cleared up in a couple of days.



That sounds like poison oak. Seems to be more common out west and I remember a lot of people got it bad when I was out there (California and Arizona) in the Army.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2011)

Seems to be going away, washed it good with lie laundry soap last night and put some cortisone on it. It has probably run it's course and is going away on it's own!


----------



## Edd (Jul 26, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That sounds like poison oak. Seems to be more common out west and I remember a lot of people got it bad when I was out there (California and Arizona) in the Army.



For all I know you're right.  At the time I was calling it "poison something" because I had no idea.  I caught it in Sequioa National Park and never wore shorts while hiking again.


----------



## brcski (Jul 26, 2011)

I use rubbing alcohol to dry it out instead of bleach, much safer on your skin.  I also always have a prescription strength cortisone cream at my house at all times.


----------

